# State of the Betsie River.



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

It's sad!
Stopped in today at the Elberta boat launch and watched a hen king, shimmying in the mud to make a redd, in about 2 feet of.water.
Without a useless debate on snagging, flossing and violating.
" What could be done to ensure a good salmon run in the Betsie"?
The way it is the sands gonna win.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

Last Thursday saw 1,000's swimming up. It took 3 straight days of rain.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

deathroe said:


> Last Thursday saw 1,000's swimming up.


Did you count them on your fish clicker? :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

steely74 said:


> Did you count them on your fish clicker? :lol:


Fish clickers are so 4 years ago. Now they have apps for their bluetooths! Every time they say shoot em it counts 10 fish. 


:lol::lol::lol:

But to the original post, I honestly don't know. Do they have sandtraps upstream at all?


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

The whole thing is blown out of proportion imo. I heard the same thing that 1,000,001 fish made it past the bars and on their merry way. The snaggers are an issue but those fish will get it done.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

Part 1 of many, way to much video to edit lmao. We hooked a salmon every other drift all day.


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Fish clickers are so 4 years ago. Now they have apps for their bluetooths! Every time they say shoot em it counts 10 fish.
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> ...


No sandtraps up.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

deathroe said:


> No sandtraps up.


Glad you are a good sport! I know the fishing can be pretty sick up there when you time it right!


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Glad you are a good sport! I know the fishing can be pretty sick up there when you time it right!


All the fish in the bay pushed between Tuesday and Wednesday because of the rain. The river was up 8 or more inches.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

deathroe said:


> All the fish in the bay pushed between Tuesday and Wednesday because of the rain. The river was up 8 or more inches.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

wint i might be up sunday wanna fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice video, its got my blood pumping. We head up tomorrow so I am just to excited. I believe we will be fishing same holes as you where fishing. I hope they didnt move out already.


----------



## luckyman11 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bassburner We all know Lucinda's hole will be loaded the whole tripif not we always can hit up the platte.... Good updates guys


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

Part 2 of no salmon


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Point taken there are some fish in the river . FYI the next salmon stocking in MI will be cut from 1.7 million to just 570,000 fish. If a lot of fish are harvested this year the future runs MAY be hurt. I'm not a biologist but just using logic, I can conclude that the run in 2016 is gonna suck big time!!!!


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

steely74 said:


> Point taken there are some fish in the river . FYI the next salmon stocking in MI will be cut from 1.7 million to just 570,000 fish. If a lot of fish are harvested this year the future runs MAY be hurt. I'm not a biologist but just using logic, I can conclude that the run in 2016 is gonna suck big time!!!!


Wouldnt it be 2017 that is effected by this years run or am i off a year?


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

Snaggers do more damage period.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

world is ending in December anyway...keep everything and show no mercy!


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the main reasons our salmon are smaller and that the bait fish population is and has been declining for several years now, is the fact that the natty repo done in mi rivers is much higher than estimated. Too many fish now means much worse for the future of our fishery than a poor class of reproduction now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

deathroe said:


> Snaggers do more damage period.


I agree, since the active spawners are the easiest target for the snaggers...


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

river dropped another 6 inches today,upper river low and clear,most remaining fish quite afraid,you might get lucky ,most beds vacant,many survivors tagged with yarn,spinners or flies and all their females are gone,looks lonely in there,i feel sorry for them


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

yep, they do.

Photo curtesy HGS


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

deathroe said:


> Part 3 of no salmon in Betsie


Geez, we get it, there are fish in the river. You hooked so many your fish clicker app couldn't keep up. Probably not the best time to advertise it though. Could have waited a few weeks to post all the vids and let the fish have a chance to spawn. You said it yourself snaggers do a lot of damage and I'm sure they know where you're fishing and probably live in that trailer park...

What happened to conservation minded fishermen? Is it still all about how many fish hooked and lost? Figured by now guys would have matured a little and be above that and just enjoy fishing 

Yes we all know, there aren't any fish in the rivers, and they NEVER bite anything!


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

Video 4 tomorrow ne_eye:


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

deathroe said:


> Video 4 tomorrow ne_eye:


I figured my post called for another vid. I was going to quote myself and say "well that just calls for another vid now doesn't it." I was too late you beat me to it :lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think 3 videos of the same exact thing are enough. We all know what a gutshot king looks like, nothing new. Also, the "stack'em like cordwood" phrase is getting super old(it was 5 weeks ago). 

I Can't believe how much press this (small)river gets. Nothing out of the ordinary happening, but based off the constant postings, you'd think this was the best salmon stream in the world.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I think 3 videos of the same exact thing are enough. We all know what a gutshot king looks like, nothing new. Also, the "stack'em like cordwood" phrase is getting super old(it was 5 weeks ago).
> 
> I Can't believe how much press this (small)river gets. Nothing out of the ordinary happening, but based off the constant postings, you'd think this was the best salmon stream in the world.


Sorry A.S., my bad. I was half awake, and on 2 different threads. Just went back and looked. Was referring to this one on the pm....... http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=436915

My post deleted.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I think 3 videos of the same exact thing are enough. We all know what a gutshot king looks like, nothing new. Also, the "stack'em like cordwood" phrase is getting super old(it was 5 weeks ago).
> 
> I Can't believe how much press this (small)river gets. Nothing out of the ordinary happening, but based off the constant postings, you'd think this was the best salmon stream in the world.



Thanks A-S! Finally someone gets my point. Some people don't care about the resource only how many fish they caught and how much they can they can promote themselves. Its all about proving salmon bite and that there is salmon in the river. Which everyone on here already knows. There were fish in the river in August, Michigan out of doors did a C&D episode on the river this year.

If someone wanted to show that there are fish making it up the river they'd show a vid like Stelmon's that show the fish struggling to make it up. This is just a way to try and brag and I already know what these guys are about. 

Uh -oh I think we just asked for videos 4 and 5. We should all  to the salmon masters because no one else can catch salmon legit. 

On the other hand I don't know if running 2 hook rigs and running up and down the river with a pier net is considered legit when casting to a hole full of fish :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I think 3 videos of the same exact thing are enough. We all know what a gutshot king looks like, nothing new. Also, the "stack'em like cordwood" phrase is getting super old(it was 5 weeks ago).
> 
> I Can't believe how much press this (small)river gets. Nothing out of the ordinary happening, but based off the constant postings, you'd think this was the best salmon stream in the world.


puke....
some kind of super hero master sportsman wanna be, obviously never been around so many fish before, cause it shows... excuse me while a Barf! 

No, I didn't watch the vid :gaga:


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

iLiveInTrees said:


> Knew I'd get that kind of response. Hey pal, been on the river since I've been able to walk. Been taught by the best, and fished with the worst. Never used a crank to catch salmon, this was more of a question than anything. I get fish in the mouth ALOT, but i also get ALOT in the tail.
> 
> So quick to go bashing as soon as something that goes against your beliefs. I'm speaking off my opinions, which I'm sure was stated within my post.


Which river? What spot? You got any video?? Lol Doesn't matter where I hook them, they all get released back into the river. All the fish I keep are hooked in the mouth while I troll the lake from June and August. I just like catching them. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

I also wasn't bashing you. Only suggesting you grab some cranks, and give it a try. If some of these guys are too uptight around FF to share the river, you can always come on up to the Jordan. We have plenty of room!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

BAY CREEPER said:


> What do you consider "legit" fishing then oh mighty steely??
> 
> Your posts do nothing but start arguments. Do like chucky did and send the guy a pm everyday until he resigns as a member or posting.
> 
> Hell looking back, you dont even post reports. Just hassle people and preach that your so mighty. Catching salmon in the river whether they bite or not is like catching fish in a barrel. They are so vulnerable its sickening, yet some people consider themselves.. ahh forget it. Keep doing what your doing your time will come.


You're right I rarely post reports, I don't have to thump my chest and announce to everyone I caught a fish looking for a pat on the back. If you think about it a lot of people don't that's why I joined this forum. I don't need everyone knowing where I fish. Guys on here will tell you what to use and what works for them and will tell you to go out and find the fish yourself. Everything else is already here.

A lot of guys on here agree with me too!

Wow I wonder what Chucky did to you? Must have been something much more than fishing related haha :lol


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

geofraz61 said:


> I also wasn't bashing you. Only suggesting you grab some cranks, and give it a try. If some of these guys are too uptight around FF to share the river, you can always come on up to the Jordan. We have plenty of room!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
*I was bashing him. :lol:*

_"95% of fish are snagged"_ -*retarded, false stat.*

_"Mostly drifting eggs, ripping streamers, egg sucking leaches, etc through holes, and I seem to snag more than anything."_* -Hmmm time for a new method maybe????*

_"I've caught plenty of fish in the mouth, but I always have to wonder if they really bite." -_*It's called flossing. The majority of people here disagree with the method with good cause. *

_Knew I'd get that kind of response. Hey pal, been on the river since I've been able to walk. Been taught by the best, and fished with the worst. Never used a crank to catch salmon, this was more of a question than anything. I get fish in the mouth ALOT, but i also get ALOT in the tail. 
So quick to go bashing as soon as something that goes against your beliefs. I'm speaking off my opinions, which I'm sure was stated within my post. _*-He wasnt even getting bashed at this point. He just took an internet tough guy approach, and came off as a total D Bag. *


:lol:


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

tannhd said:


> *I was bashing him. :lol:*
> 
> _"95% of fish are snagged"_ -*retarded, false stat.*
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha Awesome!


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

Chucky??? Lol, must be some kind of legend?? Sounds like the big fat kid on the playground trying to be the bully??? Sorry I wasn't around to hear all his wisdom. I assume it had something to do with getting a river classified Top-Secret, that's been on every map print since the 1900's though. Good luck! I got reports to read, and give. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

